# Cost of an appartment



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

I do expect the cost of an appartment in the centre of Sorrento to be expensive, could someone please advise me how for outside the centre i would have to go to get something at a reasonable cost ???


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What's expensive? What's reasonable?

Buying? renting? Size? Other features?

Go to the various estate agent sites and start searching. 

https://www.idealista.it/

or 

casa.it

for example


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

https://www.immobiliare.it/


----------

